# [SOLVED] ... sorta...linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7 with rt2800usb

## imbiea

I've posted this in the serial monkey forum as well, but thought I'd throw this out here too to see if some of the great gentoo minds can take a stab at this as well.  I've gotten this card to work via a hacked 2.6.31r3 kernel with some hacked staging drivers, (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-774956-highlight-rt3070.html )  but performance is spotty, and I've been trying on/off for months to get this working with the rt2x00 drivers, but have not had luck.

Since the 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 kernel became stable for x86 I thought I've give it another shot.

the device shows up after a boot into the new kernel, but I can't configure it.  The device shows up with a txpower of 8, and I can't change it, and it wont' find any access points at all, but here are my logs ... Ideas/suggestions are greatly appreciated!   :Smile: 

Thanks!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Apr 22 16:30:37 foxtop kernel: hub 1-1.4:1.0: port 3, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s
> 
> Apr 22 16:30:37 foxtop kernel: hub 1-1.4:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101
> ...

 Last edited by imbiea on Sun May 02, 2010 9:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

Running a couple of rt2870 and 4 rt2860 using the staging drivers without hacks and without problems. The 2.6.33-r1 did change the name from ra) to wlan0.

No luck at all with the rt2x00 drivers. In fact, when the rt2x00 driver for 2870 was put in the kernel I lost the ability to use the direct from ralink drivers as well as finding the rt2x00 useless and was driven to the staging drivers.

----------

## imbiea

My problem this far is that my device (1737:0077) isn't in the staging sources for either 2870 or 3070 (unless I PUT it in.   :Very Happy:    (yes, I modified the code to include the device)  And when I do (on any kernel other than 2.6.31-r3 ) it doesn't work (something odd in other staging source)  So I'm stuck running 2.6.31-r3 unless I can figure my out why the hack doesn't work on other staging sources, or I have to try and get the rt2x00 drivers working.   Something 'different/odd/ok... shitty) about this Linksys card..   :Sad:    It does show up (1737:0077) in the rt2x00 drivers... but alas... does not work...    :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Rexilion

The rt2x00 drivers are under heavy development. I have seen a lot of commits fly by especially for rt2800usb (rt2x00). Perhaps you can try a git source of the wireless devlopment branche? Is that possible for you?

----------

## oRDeX

As said, rt2x00 is under heavy development...You could try to download the last compat-wireless snapshot and compile it on your kernel.

I'm testing the rt2800pci for them and I can say that they are working hard, but problems aren't missing..

Maybe you could try, as suggested, the staging driver from your kernel.

Anyway, remember that the rt2x00 modules in the mainline kernel are not so uptodate.

----------

## imbiea

I have tried the git sources several time with no luck.  However... yesterday I tried the staging drivers again for the rt drivers.. and it does have the device in the rt2870.h files... and ... it works!!

----------

## DONAHUE

hooray for you!!

----------

